
Ask HN: How can GPT-3 help humanity fight Covid-19? - giorgosera
After watching all those amazing videos of GPT-3 I couldn&#x27;t stop wondering if it can help in any way with covid-19!
======
rvz
> After watching all those amazing videos of GPT-3

Those 'amazing' GPT-3 videos only gloss over the good side of what GPT-3 can
do given an input. They'll never tell you the number of times they cherry
picked and edited the output or the mistakes it makes nor can GPT-3 itself
reason of why it has generated that output or chosen those words in the
sentences it generates.

If a black box neural network like GPT-3 still can't explain itself, then it
cannot possibly safely help "humanity fight COVID-19" or any disease if you
show the generated results to a medical professional.

So beware the hype brigade.

------
sp332
GPT-3 is just a language model. You have to give it some information to work
with. Maybe it could convert statistics or study results into layman's terms?

------
minimaxir
It was trained on data prior to October 2019, so it _can 't_ help with
COVID-19.

~~~
detaro
I guess it can keep some people indoors and occupied...

------
uberman
Help as in keep people entertained, or help as in solve some medical research
question?

------
jeffreygoesto
It can't. Get a life.

